# Bildrauschen (Ameisen) auf einem Monitor



## RuXeR (7. Juni 2014)

Hey,

hatte die letzten Tage ein seltsames Phänomen. Für ein paar Sekunden hatte ich auf einem Bildschirm (immer auf dem gleichen) Bildrauschen wie man es früher vom Fernseher (Ameisen-Rauschen) kannte. Eigentlich habe ich nie was besonderes gemacht und bis jetzt war es mir nicht möglich das Problem zu reproduzieren.

Als Graka habe ich ne Palit GTX 760 und der betroffene Bildschirm ist ein BenQ V2400W, der andere ein Samsung SyncMaster S24A450BW. Angeschlossen sind beide Bildschirme per DVI.

Hat jemand irgendeine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Das Problem ist zwar nicht wirklich nervig, aber wissen woran es liegt möchte ich schon^^


Gruß


----------



## xSauklauex (7. Juni 2014)

Aktuelle Treiber?, der GPU


----------



## r4mpag3 (7. Juni 2014)

Da es an beiden Monitoren auftritt, kann man diese als Fehlerquelle schon (fast) ausschliessen.
Nächste Schritte wären wie schon Empfohlen Treiber check (Neuinstall) und das Kabel mal zu tauschen im versuch ob´s denn nun daran liegt.
Teuer wirds erst wenns tatsächlich die Graka ist.

Edit:gegen Ameisen soll ja Backpulver helfen..okok ich geh ja schon *ugly*


----------



## xSauklauex (7. Juni 2014)

CSL - 3m High Speed DVI zu DVI Kabel | Dual Link 24+1 |: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und

2x http://www.amazon.de/Varena-Ameisen...=1402170887&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=ameisespray


Hoffe für dich das bleibt bei der Summe 

Wenn nicht musste glaube 

20x Varena kaufen


----------



## rhyn2012 (7. Juni 2014)

evtl defektes kabel? mal anderen anschluss probieren


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (7. Juni 2014)

Ich würd mal die Monitor settings mal kontrollieren(OSD Menue Einstellungen)ob alles richtig eingestellt ist(Anschluss auf DVI,Auflösung,Hertz) und dann nochmal den Grafiktreiber da nochmal alles checken ob da alles richtig ist.


----------



## S754 (7. Juni 2014)

Würde mal auf die Kabel tippen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. Juni 2014)

Gabs auch schon sehr oft das z.B. die Firmware vom Monitor verbugt war und fehlerhaft funktioniert haben.Aber das würde ich als letztes annehmen.Ich würde softwareseitig und von den Settings des Monitors erstmal kontollieren.Wenn alles ok ist.Dann die Pe*ri*phe*rie(Kabel und Stecker bzw. Anschlüsse vom Moni wie Grafik kontollieren auf defekte Pins oder wackelkontakt vom Kabel selber.Gegebenfalls andere Kabel testen. 





S754 schrieb:


> Würde mal auf die Kabel tippen.


----------



## RuXeR (23. Juni 2014)

Sry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, war die letzten Tage sehr beschäftigt.

@r4mpag3: Ne das Rauschen tritt immer nur auf dem Hauptbildschirm auf, nie auf dem anderen.

Habe die Treiber neu installiert, hat aber nichts gebracht, und die Kabel getauscht. Bis jetzt ist das Problem noch nicht wieder gekommen. Vielleicht war das ja schon des Rätsels Lösung.


----------

